# Borrego Springs Century Sat Jan 27th, 07



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

The Borrego Springs Century is quickly approaching. Rides of 35, 60 and 100 miles are offered. For complete details please visit www.julianactive.com for more details, maps with elevation profiles and registration info.


----------

